# Come on in friends & take a look :)



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Hello. Dank here. I just wanted to make a thread that has pics of my grows/strains in it. I also would like it to be an open thread for anyone to feel free to come & talk, and even post pictures of your ladies. I would lOVE to see um.  Some already here know me from riu. I just couldn't handle it anymore there, so I decided to make MP my home. 

With that said I hope a few of you could sub up to my continued grow. 

A few of my past & present ladies


Dank. 

View attachment HBB.jpg


View attachment Grapefruit - Danks.jpg


View attachment grape.jpg


View attachment KAS getting trich coverd.jpg


View attachment HBB (2).jpg


View attachment IMG_1706.jpg


View attachment Hawwiian.jpg


View attachment Night Shade - Danks.jpg


View attachment GBP TRICHS.jpg


View attachment 5th Generation Purple Voodoo flowering.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

Beautiful porn there DNSgenetics. Thank you very much for sharing your ladies with us.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks bro. I have allot more to come.  just been working on my site here recently & trying to get things straight with it. Now my focus is back to my ladies, perfecting the genetics, and kicking out a few new strains here soon. In the works now. Oatmeal Haze being one of them 


7greeneyes said:


> Beautiful porn there DNSgenetics. Thank you very much for sharing your ladies with us.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=877327#post877327


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 12, 2014)

Welcome to "The Passion". You have some real beauties there. From the looks of it, you are quite passionate about your ladies as well.


----------



## Locked (May 12, 2014)

Nice Porn....thanks for sharing.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks.  yeah, been growing for a good while now. Breeding for roughly half of that period. Before that I had a business with my old Pop's. He was the grower.  & had obtained his botany license.  Unfortunately he ended up passing away putting a damper on things. I lost interest for a year or so because of it. Came back and started working on his & my dream. I think he would be proud.  Anyways enough of that. Thanks 4 checking out my ladies bro. Hope you would sub up & watch them grow with me. 



Hushpuppy said:


> Welcome to "The Passion". You have some real beauties there. From the looks of it, you are quite passionate about your ladies as well.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks. I will be posting most of my updates on a regular basis in this thread. I would hope you will also sub up to the grow. Anyways thanks for taking the time to check them out.  





Hamster Lewis said:


> Nice Porn....thanks for sharing.   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

working on our new logo. Damn this stuff gives me a headache. lol talking about building blocks. haha  

View attachment revising DNS.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

So is this the hang out thread.  I have no idea where to wake n bake, lmao.  :bong2:


----------



## kaotik (May 13, 2014)

our hang-out thread is everywhere 
..but if you're looking for a straight ****-chat thread; i'd say that's the bonghitters club thread, general **'n and wake n bake'n


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

kaotik said:


> our hang-out thread is everywhere
> ..but if you're looking for a straight ****-chat thread; i'd say that's the bonghitters club thread, general **'n and wake n bake'n



Well we all hung out on a thread over on RIU, just trying to get our crew gathered seeing who's all here haha.

I'll have to check out that bonghitters club, I'm a big fan of bongs.  Owned many over the times.  Right now my most used is probably my Mobius Stereo Matrix 60mm


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

YUP.. this is "our" hang out thread. 


AllDayToker said:


> So is this the hang out thread.  I have no idea where to wake n bake, lmao.  :bong2:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

Right on. 


AllDayToker said:


> Well we all hung out on a thread over on RIU, just trying to get our crew gathered seeing who's all here haha.
> 
> I'll have to check out that bonghitters club, I'm a big fan of bongs.  Owned many over the times.  Right now my most used is probably my Mobius Stereo Matrix 60mm


----------



## SlimTim (May 13, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Thanks.  yeah, been growing for a good while now. Breeding for roughly half of that period. Before that I had a business with my old Pop's. He was the grower.  & had obtained his botany license.  Unfortunately he ended up passing away putting a damper on things. I lost interest for a year or so because of it. Came back and started working on his & my dream. I think he would be proud.  Anyways enough of that. Thanks 4 checking out my ladies bro. Hope you would sub up & watch them grow with me.



I look forward to having a complete menu soon of your genetics. Your ladies are just amazing. Excellent job from your pops and you. I think that is great your continuing on all the work he's done.  [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Oh Dank, found out I have some Incredible ******* Purple's of DnS as well.

Those will probably get started soon if I don't get enough females off the strains I just started.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

That really does mean allot to me. Your kind words. He meant the world to me. Just wished I had 1 more minute with him.  Its all good though, I know he is in a far much better place. We will be kicking out all of our crosses in the upcoming summer months. We will also be adding a few newer strains to our lineup as well. I am currently working on an Haze line. I have a Tahoe Og Ghost Train & crossed her x's a Old Timers Haze. Then back crossed to the original THOG Ghost (Mother). for our F1 series of "Oatmeal Haze". I to run a few to see if they meet up to my standards. Then they will be released. 


SlimTim said:


> I look forward to having a complete menu soon of your genetics. Your ladies are just amazing. Excellent job from your pops and you. I think that is great your continuing on all the work he's done.  [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

haha. YUP. Now see, thats just 1 of our unreleased right there.  We have allot we have yet to talk about, but will be soon. 


AllDayToker said:


> Oh Dank, found out I have some Incredible ******* Purple's of DnS as well.
> 
> Those will probably get started soon if I don't get enough females off the strains I just started.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> haha. YUP. Now see, thats just 1 of our unreleased right there.  We have allot we have yet to talk about, but will be soon.



Oh man I better keep it on the hush hush :hubba: haha.

Well I'm honored to be a tester.  :stoned:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

Naw, its all good. That is 1 of many that will be released soon. Just in testing as of now. :vap-Bong_smoker:





AllDayToker said:


> Oh man I better keep it on the hush hush :hubba: haha.
> 
> Well I'm honored to be a tester.  :stoned:


----------



## SlimTim (May 13, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> That really does mean allot to me. Your kind words. He meant the world to me. Just wished I had 1 more minute with him.  Its all good though, I know he is in a far much better place. We will be kicking out all of our crosses in the upcoming summer months. We will also be adding a few newer strains to our lineup as well. I am currently working on an Haze line. I have a Tahoe Og Ghost Train & crossed her x's a Old Timers Haze. Then back crossed to the original THOG Ghost (Mother). for our F1 series of "Oatmeal Haze". I to run a few to see if they meet up to my standards. Then they will be released.



I'll be keeping an eye on the site and will be getting more stickers when the pocket book allows. I'll start a journal with the others when they arrive. [emoji2]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

F1 - Brush Hog, Original Blueberry Yum Yum (Haze pheno). F1 - Purple Monkey, Marie's Sapphire(purple pheno), 7th generation Purple Voodoo, Hawaiian Baby Woodrose, Desert Diesel. 

View attachment PIC_1235.JPG


View attachment PIC_1221.jpg


View attachment PIC_1219.jpg


View attachment PIC_1218.jpg


View attachment PIC_1217.jpg


View attachment PIC_1214.jpg


View attachment PIC_1212.jpg


View attachment PIC_1211.jpg


View attachment PIC_1210.jpg


View attachment PIC_1209.jpg


View attachment PIC_1208.jpg


View attachment PIC_1206.jpg


View attachment PIC_1204.jpg


View attachment PIC_1203.jpg


View attachment PIC_1202.jpg


View attachment PIC_1201.jpg


View attachment PIC_1199.jpg


View attachment PIC_1200.jpg


View attachment PIC_1198.jpg


View attachment PIC_1197.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Just messin' Dank lmao. :rofl:


Figured I'd share a couple pictures of a past grow.  Some Black Domina x Bubblegum..


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

By the way everyone, made a thread to show off your smoking device, or talk about how you love smoking the best.  Joints, bongs, vapes.  Ect.  Go follow, hoping to get a nice group of people over there.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68056


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Hey Dank, you remember how your germ'ing went with the Purple Monkeys?

They are seriously the fastest germ'ing seeds that I've had.  All six I started germ'ing yesterday around noon, just checked them now, two were cracked with inch long tap roots, two were crack with half inch tap roots, and the other two were just starting to poke out taps.  The KASIs and AKs are still all closed.

Super fast germ on those Purple Monkeys, may be something to note.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (May 13, 2014)

I got my beans on a wed bout 4:30, they popped taps on thurs and broke ground on Sat.
They were Purple Monkey, Dream Reaper, and Grandberry Purple. I'm stoked about this grow. 
Oh, did I mention that I placed order on a thursday and got following Wed. :vap-Bong_smoker::farm:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that they made it to you safe n sound bro. Also glad they are up and saying hello   The Purple Monkey has super tight/stacked nodes. 


hydrogreen65 said:


> I got my beans on a wed bout 4:30, they popped taps on thurs and broke ground on Sat.
> They were Purple Monkey, Dream Reaper, and Grandberry Purple. I'm stoked about this grow.
> Oh, did I mention that I placed order on a thursday and got following Wed. :vap-Bong_smoker::farm:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

I rmbr this 1  very nice. :vap-Bong_smoker:





AllDayToker said:


> By the way everyone, made a thread to show off your smoking device, or talk about how you love smoking the best.  Joints, bongs, vapes.  Ect.  Go follow, hoping to get a nice group of people over there.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68056


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

lol.  FAST isn't the word bro. haha Those bitches are SUPER germinators. lol with a quickness. I had picked a few seeds off the Purple Monkeys mother early so I could go ahead & get her F1 going, then F2's. They all are in the process of being feminized now. Thats how I have bud shots of the Purple Monkey so soon 


AllDayToker said:


> Hey Dank, you remember how your germ'ing went with the Purple Monkeys?
> 
> They are seriously the fastest germ'ing seeds that I've had.  All six I started germ'ing yesterday around noon, just checked them now, two were cracked with inch long tap roots, two were crack with half inch tap roots, and the other two were just starting to poke out taps.  The KASIs and AKs are still all closed.
> 
> Super fast germ on those Purple Monkeys, may be something to note.


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

Dang, another thread? lol
hey, how in the world did you all get so much rep so fast? crazy shiznit right there


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

yeah I had planned this 1 to be my picture update thread.  & the other to just shoot the ****, and or talk about certain grows, or if someone is having plant issues. Just an open discussion thread.  hell any is ok with me. 


roseypeach said:


> Dang, another thread? lol
> hey, how in the world did you all get so much rep so fast? crazy shiznit right there


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> yeah I had planned this 1 to be my picture update thread.  & the other to just shoot the ****, and or talk about certain grows, or if someone is having plant issues. Just an open discussion thread.  hell any is ok with me.



Oh okay


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

Power Pie (re-vegged) previously used in a cross (Power Strokin) 2nd harvest coming soon. Just replanted her last night (Power Pie Mother). Purple Monkeys, Purple Voodoo(Mother), & Desert Diesel 

View attachment PIC_1234.jpg


View attachment PIC_1218.jpg


View attachment PIC_1217.jpg


View attachment PIC_1216.jpg


View attachment PIC_1198.jpg


View attachment PIC_1197.jpg


View attachment PIC_1196.jpg


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

She is gorgeous!! they all are


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

Hey here is another one of my thread if youd like to join in  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68031


roseypeach said:


> Dang, another thread? lol
> hey, how in the world did you all get so much rep so fast? crazy shiznit right there


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2014)

Yupper! They all look tastey there DNS :aok:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

well ty.  it really does mean allot 2 me to know others think my stuff is looking good. Do you have any ladies going? Mind sharing a few pictures with us? I love seeing others work. :headbang2:





7greeneyes said:


> Yupper! They all look tastey there DNS :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, I have 3 strains going right now. I'm at work atm but later I can post a few. 

I've got Jack47, Mataro Blue, and a first run of Grandoggy Purps (can't wait to try out this one for sure!!!!!) in bloom and mothers plants of them as well in veg.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

Tunnel VISION.  haha 

View attachment PIC_1244.jpg


View attachment PIC_1243.jpg


View attachment PIC_1242.jpg


View attachment PIC_1241.jpg


View attachment PIC_1240.jpg


View attachment PIC_1239.jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Tunnel VISION.  haha



Damn!!  I need some of that dankness right there!  Super jealous.


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Tunnel VISION.  haha



LIKE!
:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2:


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Tunnel VISION.  haha



[emoji106][emoji86]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks guys.  check out this new thread if you dont mind. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=878376#post878376


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

I seen that  posted my little piece (bubbler) in it just now. haha  





AllDayToker said:


> By the way everyone, made a thread to show off your smoking device, or talk about how you love smoking the best.  Joints, bongs, vapes.  Ect.  Go follow, hoping to get a nice group of people over there.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68056


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

I hear that. Very nice lineup it sounds like.  would love 2 see um sometime. Hell feel free to post um up here if you'd like. It was nice talking to you though.Hope to talk again. Later. 





7greeneyes said:


> Yeah, I have 3 strains going right now. I'm at work atm but later I can post a few.
> 
> I've got Jack47, Mataro Blue, and a first run of Grandoggy Purps (can't wait to try out this one for sure!!!!!) in bloom and mothers plants of them as well in veg.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

lol. you know I would share bro. haha  its really good toke to. If I could blow some through the screen I would in a heart beat bro. 





AllDayToker said:


> Damn!!  I need some of that dankness right there!  Super jealous.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> lol. you know I would share bro. haha  its really good toke to. If I could blow some through the screen I would in a heart beat bro.



If only, maybe in 50 years we can get frozen so in 2000 years we can smoke through the screen.  :stoned: :rofl:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

bump. anyone else want to show n tell? lol http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68079


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 14, 2014)

yup. either that or we could always chronologically freeze some haha  


AllDayToker said:


> If only, maybe in 50 years we can get frozen so in 2000 years we can smoke through the screen.  :stoned: :rofl:


----------



## giggy (May 14, 2014)

evening bro.:smoke1:


----------



## AllDayToker (May 14, 2014)

Where the fk are ya Dank?  Goin to pass out soon.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

Wake 'n' Bake time!!!   :bong1:

I thought this might give you guys a laugh this morning.  Man finds marijuana in McDonalds Hamburger?  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

http://hemp.org/news/content/iowa-man-claims-mcdonalds-burger-had-marijuana-it


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Wake 'n' Bake time!!!   :bong1:
> 
> I thought this might give you guys a laugh this morning.  Man finds marijuana in McDonalds Hamburger?  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> http://hemp.org/news/content/iowa-man-claims-mcdonalds-burger-had-marijuana-it



New restaurant opens.... McWeedies
Rofl [emoji122][emoji38]


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> New restaurant opens.... McWeedies
> Rofl [emoji122][emoji38]



Yes I would like a double Green Crack, extra Blue Cheese, and a side of Jack Herer, extra crystalizes.  Oh and a large cup of some Pineapple Kush.

Bahaha :stoned:


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yes I would like a double Green Crack, extra Blue Cheese, and a side of Jack Herer, extra crystalizes.  Oh and a large cup of some Pineapple Kush.
> 
> Bahaha :stoned:



LMFAO
I'll take mine with a large K.A.S.I shake and a warm strawberry cough pie
[emoji43]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Evening  whats up everyone? 





giggy said:


> evening bro.:smoke1:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Sorry bro. I had to stay up all night working on a few things. Didnt get hardly any sleep & still got to run n get the kids. Sheww. The life of a Dad  I wouldnt trade 4 nothing in this world though. 





AllDayToker said:


> Where the fk are ya Dank?  Goin to pass out soon.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

You mean McDankies?  haha 





SlimTim said:


> New restaurant opens.... McWeedies
> Rofl [emoji122][emoji38]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Just wanted to share Marie's Sapphire with everyone  

View attachment PIC_1275.jpg


View attachment PIC_1274.jpg


View attachment PIC_1273.jpg


View attachment PIC_1272.jpg


View attachment PIC_1271.jpg


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

[emoji399][emoji403][emoji2]


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> You mean McDankies?  haha



Rofl
Needless to say the menu is excellent[emoji6]


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Just wanted to share Marie's Sapphire with everyone



Sexy lady for sure [emoji106]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

haha  thanks bro. 





SlimTim said:


> Rofl
> Needless to say the menu is excellent[emoji6]


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

McDankies  I totally love it!! :clap:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks bro  hows your ladies looking ? 





SlimTim said:


> Sexy lady for sure [emoji106]


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 15, 2014)

Wonder if thats original enough 4 um? 


roseypeach said:


> McDankies  I totally love it!! :clap:


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

Yyoyoyoyo  drinkin time!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

Gulp.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213846&stc=1&d=1400224573


AllDayToker said:


> Yyoyoyoyo  drinkin time!



View attachment EmoPackv13_001.gif


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Wonder if thats original enough 4 um?



Oh I think so.. Haha


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

what up..  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213864&stc=1&d=1400258760 

View attachment joint.gif


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> what up..  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213864&stc=1&d=1400258760



me...LOL
I'm moving in my house tonight! I'm so excited..the only bad thing is I won't have my internet on till the 3rd. Gonna have to access the site and email from my phone for a couple weeks. What a drag...


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

I have to go run n do a few things guys. Just so you know I shall return Hope to talk more then. 

Dank 

View attachment images (95).jpg


----------



## coachRoach (May 16, 2014)

Any word on when the circus candy will drop?


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

they dropped. Just waiting on cure bro. 


coachRoach said:


> Any word on when the circus candy will drop?


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

Like this?  

View attachment PIC_1291.jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

maybe you should go back and read it yourself there bud. Especially this one "2. Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments, racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums."..  





multifarious said:


> you guys really should have a look at the Rules here
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68121
> In particular nº 4


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

my thread if you dont like it, then I suggest you stop looking, and or coming into any of my threads. thanks. 





multifarious said:


> post #76 please remove the offensive picture


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

Current & passed strains. Some may remember a few of these from RIU  

View attachment 5th gen Purple Voodoo#2 clone.jpg


View attachment Bluedream#1.jpg


View attachment Bluedreams trich shot.jpg


View attachment Crazy Quake.jpg


View attachment F1 Grand Berry Purple bud shot.jpg


View attachment F1 Grand Berry Purple cross.jpg


View attachment Grape-48 (2).jpg


View attachment Jack The Ripper#3.jpg


View attachment JTR#3.jpg


View attachment Lost Coast OG (2).jpg


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

as are you!!!!!! Leave me the hell alone!! Who is it thats following around members harassing them? Please leave. Ive asking nice more then once last night & today. You must not have anything better to do huh? Please stop or Im reporting you.  





multifarious said:


> while you may consider it to be your thread, as you were the op, please remove the offensive picture. You are more than aware that you are breaking the forum rules here.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 16, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Well we all hung out on a thread over on RIU, just trying to get our crew gathered seeing who's all here haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check out that bonghitters club, I'm a big fan of bongs.  Owned many over the times.  Right now my most used is probably my Mobius Stereo Matrix 60mm



You girls look amazing . GTA Seed bank has your seeds. Might have to give a strain a try. Got anything with a nice skunk smell ?

I want a möbius stereo matrix perc bong so bad. I am jealous no one sells them in Canada


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

Yeah ADT is a great grower 


000StankDank000 said:


> You girls look amazing . GTA Seed bank has your seeds. Might have to give a strain a try. Got anything with a nice skunk smell ?
> 
> I want a möbius stereo matrix perc bong so bad. I am jealous no one sells them in Canada


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 16, 2014)

Sorry the comment about seeds and nice plants was for you.

The bong quote was for ADT


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

OH..  well thanks bro. Yeah, I have tried out allot of gear in the past years.Each of our strains are original, having 1 or more strains of our own worked into them. I have a few that's still a  work in progress though. Like our Haze line, and (auto) line. We just have to make sure the photo period is right with our autos before offering them up. We just added jack Daddy Purps & Purple Dream to our line up today. 


000StankDank000 said:


> Sorry the comment about seeds and nice plants was for you.
> 
> The bong quote was for ADT


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 16, 2014)

I am not a fan of the auto flower strains. I have been growing females seeds and having a good luck so far.

So your lemon skunk have a strong skunk scent with a fruity taste?
What is your favorite strain you got?
You from BC? Island


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> my thread if you dont like it, then I suggest you stop looking, and or coming into any of my threads. thanks.



Have you actually read the rules or are you still stuck on #2?  You can't post pics of other drugs or discuss them on here. I am telling you right now, this is your last warning on this.  If you post a pic of another substance other than something made from cannabis or discuss other drugs in the open forum you will be banned. That is the last warning you get on that. That is something that we do not play with here.


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2014)

That goes for anybody else. I don't care if you have been here 1 day or from Day 1. This forum does not play that game.  Pictures and discussion are to be related to Cannabis and Cannabis derived products only.  Other drugs will get you shown the door.  
This is not open for discussion.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 18, 2014)

Yeah I read them.. However, seems like others should maybe go back & do the same. 





Hamster Lewis said:


> Have you actually read the rules or are you still stuck on #2?  You can't post pics of other drugs or discuss them on here. I am telling you right now, this is your last warning on this.  If you post a pic of another substance other than something made from cannabis or discuss other drugs in the open forum you will be banned. That is the last warning you get on that. That is something that we do not play with here.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 18, 2014)

I'm trying to stay on topic and talk to DNA genetics but it's not working.

I left RIU for this reason and I'll be damned if MJ passion turns into that place. The mods need to start banning people before MZj passion goes down hill


----------



## BenfukD (May 18, 2014)

You need to watch the Mods here as well DnS.  They have they clique and will allow older members my slack even when they them self break the rules they are here to enforce .  I have come to find that if your different and popular Old people don't like it.  Keep on keeping on.  Don't sweat the little people. ( This site has many ) 

:48:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 21, 2014)

Its all good bro. Just holler at me on ROLLITUP.ORG  Im there all the time. 


000StankDank000 said:


> I'm trying to stay on topic and talk to DNA genetics but it's not working.
> 
> I left RIU for this reason and I'll be damned if MJ passion turns into that place. The mods need to start banning people before MZj passion goes down hill


----------



## NorCalHal (May 21, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> I'm trying to stay on topic and talk to DNA genetics but it's not working.




 Even your fans relate your "company" to DNA...now that's funny.
 Original my behind.....


----------



## BenfukD (May 21, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> That goes for anybody else. I don't care if you have been here 1 day or from Day 1. This forum does not play that game.  Pictures and discussion are to be related to Cannabis and Cannabis derived products only.  Other drugs will get you shown the door.
> This is not open for discussion.




:huh:

And don't disagree that will show you out as well

:cop:




Ben


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 21, 2014)

Is this original enough 4 ya? lol its over bro.  even though the 1st design looked NOTHING like yours/theirs/whos ever...   





NorCalHal said:


> Even your fans relate your "company" to DNA...now that's funny.
> Original my behind.....



View attachment DNS.png


----------



## NorCalHal (May 21, 2014)

It's all good. Wonder why you changed your crown logo.......

Don't hate...appreciate.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

I hear that.. Well, I just like messing with them 4 more of a side project. Sometimes Rolli conducts these little 16 ounce solo cup contest & I like to join in from time to time..  it makes 4 a fun project.. haha My fav strain would have to most definitely be Shoreline. As for the Lemon Skunk of mine, I wanted to actually start working with that 1 again here soon. Its the SSH (Super Silver Haze) x Tahoe Ghost Train x Super Lemon Skunk x Blueberry Yum Yum. Then back crossed a few times to lock down the good characteristics of that strain I liked. 



000StankDank000 said:


> I am not a fan of the auto flower strains. I have been growing females seeds and having a good luck so far.
> 
> So your lemon skunk have a strong skunk scent with a fruity taste?
> What is your favorite strain you got?
> You from BC? Island


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 23, 2014)

No hate in my vocabulary bro. I didnt change it. Thats just 1 of many we have .. We just got our test prints (t-shirt prints) in yesterday morn. I really like the new design our designer put out 4 us. Here it is. 





NorCalHal said:


> It's all good. Wonder why you changed your crown logo.......
> 
> Don't hate...appreciate.



View attachment DNS.png


----------



## MR1 (May 23, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 27, 2014)

thanks. 


MR1 said:


> Looks good.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 27, 2014)

Here's my recent work guys  Hope everyone's doing great.. Peace. 

View attachment Brush Hog F1 week 2..JPG


View attachment BH week 2.JPG


View attachment Dad's HBB BOMB'S fans.jpg


View attachment F1 Brush Hog under CMH.jpg


View attachment F1 Brush Hog (inder CMH)..jpg


View attachment LST'D All the way to edge of sontainer F1 Brush Hog.jpg


View attachment HBWR Hawiian Baby Woodrose Week 2 flowering..jpg


View attachment MS getting HUGE!! Purple pheno.jpg


View attachment PIC_1743.JPG


View attachment PIC_1759.JPG


View attachment PIC_1749.JPG


View attachment PIC_1726.jpg


View attachment PIC_1750.JPG


View attachment side shit of Marie's Sapphire (purple pheno).jpg


View attachment PIC_1763.jpg


View attachment PIC_1753.JPG


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 27, 2014)

F1 Brush Hog LST'D 

View attachment F1 Brush Hog under CMH.jpg


View attachment LST'D All the way to edge of sontainer F1 Brush Hog.jpg


View attachment PIC_1621.jpg


----------



## roseypeach (May 27, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Is this original enough 4 ya? lol its over bro.  even though the 1st design looked NOTHING like yours/theirs/whos ever...



PERFECTION...shows off your personal style more  you don't need a crown to prove your the boss


----------



## ozzy-plant-eater (May 28, 2014)

my bluecheese  

View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## ozzy-plant-eater (May 28, 2014)

more pics dont know how to post more at one time lol 

View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


----------



## ozzy-plant-eater (May 28, 2014)

more bubblegum 

View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 018.jpg


----------

